
D-Wave Arms ‘Smoking Gun’ Proof of Quantum Computer - ksvs
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/12/22/d-wave-arms-smoking-gun-proof-of-quantum-computer/
======
randomwalker
D-Wave has a history of making tall claims. Scott Aaronson (MIT EECS prof who
works on quantum computing/complexity theory) has written about them a few
times. <http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=306> He mentions, however, that
"The people at D-Wave are not conscious frauds; they genuinely believe in what
they’re doing."

~~~
flatline
Thanks, the article was scant on details as to what, exactly, they hope to
prove by this. Given the blog post that you linked to, it sounds like they are
still not going to gain credibility among the science community that their
system is exhibiting quantum effects, and the times article makes it sound
like a publicity stunt.

------
derefr
Reminds me of Greg Egan's Luminous. I can't find a link for it, but here's its
sequel, which sort of alludes to all the important details:
<http://www.asimovs.com/_issue_0805/DarkINtegers.shtml>

